# The Curse of Liberalism



## RamistThomist (Jul 21, 2007)

For those of you Baptists who remember the fight the SBC had to wage to recover biblical orthodoxy, you will enjoy this.
http://www.wacriswell.org/Search/VideoTrans.cfm/sermon/1222.cfm


----------



## Ivan (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks, Jacob.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BJClark (Jul 22, 2007)

Draught Horse;



> For those of you Baptists who remember the fight the SBC had to wage to recover biblical orthodoxy, you will enjoy this.



I had to laugh when I read that article, because I went to FBC-Jax in 1988.

That was when Homer Lindsey Jr. was senior pastor/teacher. 

I was also there when his wife went forward for Christ, saying she had been in church her entire life but never KNEW Christ. He wanted to hide it, he wanted her to just continue the way things were, after all how would it look 'the pastors wife, and the daughter of a pastor' not having been a Christian all those years?? She told him she didn't care how it looked..she didn't care what anyone else thought about Him or his good name..it was not about him, it was about her and her relationship with Christ and what Christ wanted her to do. He realized she was right..none of it was about him, or his name, it wasn't HIS church it was God's..and if people couldn't accept it, it was between them and God. Many people went forward that Sunday..I don't know if it was the Sunday 152 people that went forward for baptism or not..
but I do know it struck a cord with many people who had been playing Christian, like she had been all those years.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jul 22, 2007)

I assume you mean Hal Lindsey? The Late Great Quack right?


----------



## BJClark (Jul 22, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine;



> I assume you mean Hal Lindsey? The Late Great Quack right?



me? No, I mean the late Homer G. Lindsay Jr. (pastor 1969-2000); Son of the late Homer G. Lindsay Sr. pastor of FBC Jax from 1940-1975


----------

